# mother dog carrying runt around



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

my dog just had a litter of 5 six days ago. she has been acting so strange with the runt and I feel like I'm at my wits end. she won't leave it alone. she'll pick it up in her mouth and run around the house with it while it screams, she doesn't ever do this to the others and it's hard to watch. then she'll take it back to the crate and lay down. today she took it my closet and layed on the floor with her. I'm thinking of letting my mom take the baby and bottle feed and care for her. has anyone had this kind of thing happen or have any advice for me


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I would monitor the mum carefully. Can you not contain her a little more so she isn't able to run around the house. Most bitches like to be in a quiet, secluded place with their puppies where they feel completely safe, if not they can pick up and move their pups to a 'safer' environment. It may be that the bitch feels this pup is vulnerable. Mine are always in one quiet room (gated). 

Is this puppy drinking from mum. Is she cleaning and caring for it? Is it thriving? When you say 'runt' do you just means small in size or is it behind the others?

If mum is not caring for the pup then, presuming that the puppy is able to thrive, you will have to intercede and hold the puppy to her to drink. And/or bottle feed. I would try not to remove it completely at this early stage. However, if the bitch doesn't think it will survive then she will separate it and leave it to die.

You need to monitor this very carefully. 

J


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I would monitor the mum carefully. Can you not contain her a little more so she isn't able to run around the house. Most bitches like to be in a quiet, secluded place with their puppies where they feel completely safe, if not they can pick up and move their pups to a 'safer' environment. It may be that the bitch feels this pup is vulnerable. Mine are always in one quiet room (gated).
> 
> Is this puppy drinking from mum. Is she cleaning and caring for it? Is it thriving? When you say 'runt' do you just means small in size or is it behind the others?
> 
> ...


she is in the spare room which is the quietest room in the house. but I also hear her doing it in there and standing at the door while the puppy squeals and she whines. this is her 1st litter and she's 2. idk if age and inexperience play a factor in this. she does seem to clean it and feed it. last night she had the 4 bigger pups on one side and was laying with just the runt on the other...the runt is 7 ounces and the others are all 10. she seems wiggly and like she latches on to mom.


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I would monitor the mum carefully. Can you not contain her a little more so she isn't able to run around the house. Most bitches like to be in a quiet, secluded place with their puppies where they feel completely safe, if not they can pick up and move their pups to a 'safer' environment. It may be that the bitch feels this pup is vulnerable. Mine are always in one quiet room (gated).
> 
> Is this puppy drinking from mum. Is she cleaning and caring for it? Is it thriving? When you say 'runt' do you just means small in size or is it behind the others?
> 
> ...


and a new behaviour from mom as of today is digging. I heard her vigorously digging the side of of her crate from the next room. all this combined I thought maybe she'd just be happier if she could forget this pup that seems to be giving her so much mental anguish if she was out of sight out of mind . I.. don't...know...


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

If she is feeding and cleaning the puppy (and not rejecting it) then that is a good sign ....I tend not to take them away from mum (and litter mates) this early as it doesn't help their development but if pup is at risk then you may have to. I would be careful of giving her 'human emotions' such as anguish though ....we had a failure to thrive pup a few years back and it was awful as we did everything we could ...but mum wouldn't help ...she knew. They only concentrate on the healthy...........

Maybe give her some time away from all the pups (pop them in a warm box for a while after she has fed them) and take her outside for a breather/sleep away from her offspring. 

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Has this pup been checked for cleft palate?
Have you tried putting it on one of the back teats, moving another pup off if need be?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

The only experience I have had with this is when a bitch of mine had a large single pup. She carried it around and moved it around the room (she was in the dining room). Unfortunately after a few days I smelt a foul smell and she had accidentally punctured the pup and it had gangrene. So I would be careful about over carrying around.


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> If she is feeding and cleaning the puppy (and not rejecting it) then that is a good sign ....I tend not to take them away from mum (and litter mates) this early as it doesn't help their development but if pup is at risk then you may have to. I would be careful of giving her 'human emotions' such as anguish though ....we had a failure to thrive pup a few years back and it was awful as we did everything we could ...but mum wouldn't help ...she knew. They only concentrate on the healthy...........
> 
> Maybe give her some time away from all the pups (pop them in a warm box for a while after she has fed them) and take her outside for a breather/sleep away from her offspring.
> 
> J


but the odd thing is she almost seems to want to give MORE attention to this pup. she moved it to my closet and layed in there with her. or she'll put healthy pups on one side of her and turn towards the runt.


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Blitz said:


> The only experience I have had with this is when a bitch of mine had a large single pup. She carried it around and moved it around the room (she was in the dining room). Unfortunately after a few days I smelt a foul smell and she had accidentally punctured the pup and it had gangrene. So I would be careful about over carrying around.


oh that's sad and scary. that's another reason why I'd seriously considered removing her from the house and letting my mom bottle raise it. but idk if my dog cn handle a pup suddenly being missing. but I don't want her to hurt it by her behavior.


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> Has this pup been checked for cleft palate?
> Have you tried putting it on one of the back teats, moving another pup off if need be?


no I haven't taken it out of her sight to a vet and I'm not sure how to check. ive started as of last night bottle feeding her twice a day to give her that extra nutrition she might be missing as her bigger littermates do get more milk time I'm sure. when I can I do try to help her latch on. my mom thinks she has a somewhat weak latch


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

well everyone, my mom is on her way to my place. she's going to attempt to take it (when momma dogs not looking of course) to her house and bottle feed and hand raise it. pup is 6 days old now and momma dog is still picking her up causing baby great distress. this is a last resort as we feel momma is stressed and doesn't know how to care for the baby and of course it's hard on baby and so heartbreaking and scary for anyone to see. wish us well!! I hope momma dog won't go bananas looking for the pup (for too long) and will feel relief and just take good care of the remaining 4. I'm hoping this decreases not increases her anxiety. guess we'll see.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

To check for cleft palate, you just open the mouth and look at the roof of it. If there's a gap up the middle, that's a cleft.. It's best to check all pups soon after birth because if any are affected, they won't be able to feed properly.


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> To check for cleft palate, you just open the mouth and look at the roof of it. If there's a gap up the middle, that's a cleft.. It's best to check all pups soon after birth because if any are affected, they won't be able to feed properly.[/QUOTE
> looks like pups mouth is ok. I googled pics of it and she has nothing like that  my mom has her now and Kya seems to be ok with the pup not being here so far. we'll see how the day goes. I hated to separate baby from everyone but it was the last resort


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't know if it is too late now but has she been given calcium?


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Firedog said:


> I don't know if it is too late now but has she been given calcium?


no I haven't given her any supplements


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

update - this morning my mom came and took the pup while the momma dog and I were on a quick walk. Kya looked around for awhile, did several loops and alot of sniffing all thru the house looking for her pup, also again a few times tonight. but overall - what a difference!! she is overall much calmer and at peace, hasn't attempted to pick up any other pup and it sure looks like this runt for whatever reason, be it just her size or that momma knows something we don't see, was the cause of all the anxiety for this 1st time mom. she just didn't know what to do with it but still had the instinct to care for her so it caused her alot of confusion and grief. I'm hoping the baby girl survives and that our story has an overall happy ending ❤


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

babies are gaining weight and everyone is looking good


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@AmandaDawn1980: Glad that things have calmed down and mum is happier (dog mum I mean!). Is this going to be a permanent move or will you introduce the baby back to the rest of the litter? I'm just thinking of socialisation later on. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than I am will be along shortly and advise what you should do.
I didn't say anything yesterday as I knew it would upset you and you were clearly worried to start with: but my friend's cat had a litter and there was one tiny runt which mum used to carry around like that and one morning she had bitten its head off. Not sure if it was accidental (unlikely?) or if mum sussed it wasn't thriving and killed it. It's kind of your mother to take over!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

It could well be possible to reintroduce the pup once it's picked up, gained weight and is obviously healthy (assuming it survives). It would be better for the pup in the long term to have other pups to play with and learn from.
Good thing its mouth is ok, but knowing how to check for cleft palate, and that should be done at all, should have been part of your research into what it takes to be a good breeder.
Your mum knows she'll have to stimulate the pup to toilet, not just feed it?


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

@borrowzig this is my 1st litter but not my moms. I've been looking to her for direction since the day I bred her as my mom has had several litters, hand raised more than a couple pups and knows what she's doing. I'm hoping to learn from the best  my mom also thought reintroducing the baby as I call her back into the litter would be an idea for later when the pup is big and strong and been vet checked


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @AmandaDawn1980: Glad that things have calmed down and mum is happier (dog mum I mean!). Is this going to be a permanent move or will you introduce the baby back to the rest of the litter? I'm just thinking of socialisation later on. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than I am will be along shortly and advise what you should do.
> I didn't say anything yesterday as I knew it would upset you and you were clearly worried to start with: but my friend's cat had a litter and there was one tiny runt which mum used to carry around like that and one morning she had bitten its head off. Not sure if it was accidental (unlikely?) or if mum sussed it wasn't thriving and killed it. It's kind of your mother to take over!


it's so kind of my mom to do this. the baby is on a 4 hour feeding/toileting/warning schedule so thats an around the clock job not everyone would take. so grateful ❤ hearing about the cat makes me even more relieved as something like that happening was my worst fear, or even a accidental injury from just packing it around. I hope the baby survives, is healthy and can be introduced back in later


----------



## AmandaDawn1980 (Dec 31, 2017)

Burrowzig said:


> It could well be possible to reintroduce the pup once it's picked up, gained weight and is obviously healthy (assuming it survives). It would be better for the pup in the long term to have other pups to play with and learn from.
> Good thing its mouth is ok, but knowing how to check for cleft palate, and that should be done at all, should have been part of your research into what it takes to be a good breeder.
> Your mum knows she'll have to stimulate the pup to toilet, not just feed it?


this is my 1st litter but not my moms. I've been looking to her for direction since the day I bred her as my mom has had several litters, hand raised more than a couple pups and knows what she's doing. I'm hoping to learn from the best  my mom also thought reintroducing the baby as I call her back into the litter would be an idea for later when the pup is big and strong and been vet checked


----------

